# time for electric fans



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

alright, time to get ride of my sucky stock motor driven fan. im looking through my jegs catalog and i found some fans that will do good. now, i need to know if i should get a push or pull style. how many CFM should it move to keep it cool? think i could fit a lopro dual fans? thanks for some help fellas.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

im not flaming but do you even have a need for new fans? my 240 always had awesome cooling being stock.if you have a real big need then disregard this whole post but why not go with something thats going to give you a power gain?


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

ok, that was of no help at all man. im going to use these for now and also for when i get my SR20DET. my cooling system is fine right now, but i just dont like the clutched fan.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i think the 240 has a pull fan, and i was looking to replace mine too. my fan sounds like its on crack, all roaring and what not. i figure why not upgrade if i have to replace it.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Doesn't switching to dual electric fan give you better cooling and free up little HP? clutchfan=beltdriven. Less Belts=3 or so HP.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, electric fans relieve stress on the motor and so a few ponies are freed, like mabybe 2-3, MAYBE.


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

yes it MIGHT give you 2 or 3 horses but compare that to exhaust or something for about an equal price.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well fans would help the motor run better i think. yea exhaust would give you some power but fans are better for the engine.and depending on the stock fan, electric could be a good weight loss(my bros was massive,electric was a much better choice for him)...will a fan make a noticable gain in how your car performs? no. but why not do it? its a pretty smart upgrade in my opinion.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They put an electrical load on the motor. How much power you get is up to how efficient your alternator is and how well set up the thermostat switch is.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

hmmm, how bout if I tap off the 3 phase that the alternator generates and regulate it at 12 volts, then find me some 3 phase motors for my fans and other motorized stuff as well(blower motor, ditch the P.S. pump for a 3 phase unit, ditch the A/C compressor and mount a small 3 phase compressor in the trunk) Less rotating mass AND higher effeciency! Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

not that i know anything about 240's, but it's common to replace the belt driven fan with an electric unit for several reasons, one being that if the radiator is cool enough then you have 0 drag on the engine, another being that the electric fan is more able to cool the engine when you are idling, such as after you get off the highway and are waiting at a long light.

also a fan on the road side of the radiator is like 15 - 20 % less efficent than one on the engine side, people usually only use a fan on the road side when there isn't enough space behind the radiator.

and, yes there is a little improvement in power, because torque isn't being wasted pushing air with the blades all the time.

More cooling = more potential for power.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hmm, well three phase wasnt my strong subject at uni... but you are looking at reducing the power lost by rectification of 3-phase AC to DC, I dont really know the exact power loss figures of rectification and how you'd actually go about splitting the alternator load into a DC and AC component without needing a custom alternator system but it doesnt sound like a terrible idea.
The fans, power steering pump and air con compressor are up there among the higest consuming electical components on the car so it could make a difference. 

I suppose you also have to look at the efficiency of the motor types. Common DC motors are around 60%-80% efficient and i believe 3 phase electric motors are a bit higher at 70%-80% (could be wrong though).


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> hmmm, how bout if I tap off the 3 phase that the alternator generates and regulate it at 12 volts, then find me some 3 phase motors for my fans and other motorized stuff as well(blower motor, ditch the P.S. pump for a 3 phase unit, ditch the A/C compressor and mount a small 3 phase compressor in the trunk) Less rotating mass AND higher effeciency! Just throwing out ideas.


you forgot the water pump too...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> and, yes there is a little improvement in power, because torque isn't being wasted pushing air with the blades all the time.


This doesnt make as much impact because of nissans use of a clutch and the actual fan blade design (its a flat face / pull only design so doesnt spin much if you push air at it therefore no load on the engine)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> you forgot the water pump too...


+ fuel pump?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

ok, lets include wipers, power antenna, power windows, power sunroof 
I think you should be able to do it with a normal alternator since all(that i know of) automotive alternators generate 3phase and then it's regulated and rectified to 14.4 vdc. You just need some way to regulate the AC that your getting, and I've never even seen 3phase equipment under 120 volts so most of it's probably gonna be custom. I've got the alternator off my brother's '85 300Z that has a bad regulator, and I'm gonna see what kind of ac voltage i can get out of it when i get around to it. 3 phase car stuff would be nice, I don't see why it isn't already being applied to any automotive crap, it's there, just waiting to be used.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Maybe its too expensive? DC motors are pretty simple and cheap.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

ok ok ok, no hi-jacking the thread. so, what do you all think?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> ok ok ok, no hi-jacking the thread. so, what do you all think?


In my honest opinion, I'd say go for it.Your not wasting any money cause it will be a necessary investment. Guessing that you probably don't have a swap yet, and how KA's just dont respond well to boltons this would be wise. It will help any engine you have, unlike a exhaust which will help if you have a turbo/swap. LSD will also be wise :thumbup:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i still say do the E-fan you won't regret it


----------

